
Revisiting GNU Awk YouTube Video Downloader   - ajbatac
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/revisiting-gnu-awk-youtube-video-downloader/
======
qwph
It's not fair of me to single out this particular site, but why do people
insist on presenting source code in tiny little windows with both vertical
_and_ horizontal scrollbars?

It makes it really hard to browse the code without copying it and pasting it
somewhere else...

~~~
thwarted
Well, you have to fit in both the 800px wide (less than that because of a
sidebar that contains ads and other doohickeys) screen to accommodate the
lowest common resolution for people who have not upgraded to a monitor made
after 2000, and you want most of your content to appear above the fold (less
than that with a monstrous header image). Plus, who's looking at the code? The
prose is where the actual content is at, right?

The worst part of this is that these kinds of themes make it really hard to
change a few things quickly in the CSS (which I use firebug for occasionally)
to make it easier to read. I've started skipping things that have layouts that
make me work to read 'em. At least all the people who are not techy using low
resolutions can read your tech blog post.

------
joseakle
cool, i did something similar on appengine for searching youtube videos of
movie trailers, but i parse the rss for the first video.

------
JeremyChase
awk is a fantastic utility for processing 'stuff' in unix.

Yeah, I'm just plugging awk. :)

awk '{print "jer"}'

